

Putting Marco's Numbers in Perspective - funkyboy
http://www.upbeat.it/2015/01/16/putting-marcos-numbers-in-perspective/

======
funkyboy
Before you jump to the “he made it so I can make it too” conclusion let’s put
those numbers besides other facts/numbers ...

